# Interesting Setup



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting vid of rake in front of baler, not sure it would be any good for anything other than straw, if it's dry enough to bale, it's too dry to rake?! Neat outfit though!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you want nothing but stems when baling alfalfa then running a rake directly ahead of the baler is the way to go.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been looking to do this for hay, grass hay. We have to run the rake right in front of the baler quite often and this would save a tractor and man. We are a humid climate and its a small square baler so we only rake 7-10 ft into a windrow, I think some modern round baler pickups with gathering wheels are almost as wide.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

> If you want nothing but stems when baling alfalfa then running a rake directly ahead of the baler is the way to go.


HA! Thats my ideal baling condition!!! Weather permitting, Friday morning I will take some pictures of some "nuthin but stems" bales that were raked ahead of the baler. 
We have a weather window and knocked down 170 acres of 2 ton O and A yesterday. Its on in Eastern Colorado!!!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Mount a discbine at the front and it will be complete.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

That oxbow swath merger is awesome, to bad the price tag would higher than a person could afford. Might have to put my manufacturing & engineers hat on and come up with something similar to that.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

A lot of people around here run a Vermeer rakehand and round baler rigs.. You need about 140+hp but it takes out time and desiel cost and labor..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_one guy has one setup that way here to bale stalks.Here the V raking is part of the drying process.Fluffs it up and dries out any wet clumps.When raking it would be to wet for baling.Or bale sticks like Marty said._


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was so windy here today I though I might have to hold off on raking till it was dry, then was going to stick the hired man on the rake and have em run no faster than the baler. Wind laid down right after lunch though so I raked as normal. Only had to rerake about an acre and a half out of 20 when I was done baling.


----------

